# Homestead Gun for



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

single woman. I want a good reliable gun that I can use for the following things:

1) home defense
2) hunting
3) protection of chickens, rabbits and goat

Can I get this with one gun or do I need 2?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

What are you hunting and are there rules about what has to be used. Some places you can only hunt deer with a shotgun slug, other places a rifle of a certain caliber or larger....James


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

BlueRose said:


> Can I get this with one gun or do I need 2?


 Asking a man this is like asking a woman "Should I get just one pair of shoes or should I get two".

Sorry, couldn't resist. This gun might be what you are looking for.
http://www.guns.com/2013/03/20/savage-model-24-rfile-over-shotgun/ 

The Savage model 24 is an over/under rifle/shotgun combination gun. Maybe a .22 rimfire rifle barrel with a .410 shotgun underneath is what would best fit your needs. You could use the the .22 for hunting rabbits and squirrels. The .410 shot is enough to chase off a possum or raccoon. I've seen older models with other combinations, like .30-30 Winchester and 12 gauge. Another might be .223 and 20 gauge. The .22RF/.410 option would be the lightest, most easily handled choice.

If you wanted to go the single gun route, I'd get a Ruger 10/22 and a single shot shotgun, either in .410 or 20 gauge. You might look in your Sunday paper to see what your local "Mart" has on sale. Everybody needs a .22RF and you could pick one up new for 150-250$ depending on brand and features.

If you don't know absolutely anything about guns, I think it would be valuable to ask around and find a friend that is knowledgeable as ask him/her to take you shooting. You'll learn basic safe handling procedures, and most likely get to shoot a couple of different guns. I myself have been happy to train a couple of lady friends over the years.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

20 gauge pump shotgun should cover most of what you need


----------



## tnvarmint (Aug 5, 2014)

All of the above are good suggestions, however, I would like to throw in my $.02 on the subject.

If I had to choose a single gun platform for a situation like you describe, it would be the H&R/NEF Handi-Rifle. If you get one in a rifle caliber, you can later add a shotgun barrel for next to nothing. 

They are singleshot, break action guns so the learning curve is pretty low. Swapping out a barrel is fairly simple and can be done in a matter of a couple minutes. 

Calibers range from rimfire to pistol calibers to rifle and shotgun. 

Say for instance you have one in a 357/38 which is a pistol caliber. You now have a rifle that will handle most home protection needs from both the two and four legged variety. You can share ammo with a possible 357/38 carry gun. Add a 12 or 20 gauge barrel and you have a good small game hunting gun. Then add a 30 cal barrel of your choice and you have a good big game hunting rifle. You essentially have three different rifle/shotguns for under $500.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree,the savage 24 is the best all around utility gun available today. I much prefer the older models but am of the understanding they are currently making a model 24F which is a less desirable gun than their past products.As was stated,you have to decide on caliber and gauge .
If you are not interested in the combination gun and will be satisfied with a single shot the thompson center model "contender" or encore" are good quality guns with a wide selection of barrels in various lengths and calibers.They are well worth looking into.
If you want something that will give you more than one shot the ruger 10/22 is a fine little rifle and the remington 870 is a proven pump shotgun which can be had in different gauges and multi-purpose barrels including "slug" barrels for large animals like deer.
Any of these should fit your needs. The only other thing I can think of is that if You have the need for long range ,multi-shot "knock-down" powered guns you will have to look into the centerfires and there's plenty to look at!


Wade.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

In my mind if your #1 wasn't home defense a single shot break actions would do you fine , and they are a terrific deal around 275 for a rifle and 200 for a shot gun, easy to care for and work fine for most hunting and single chicken coop raiders , but when you start with your #1 as home defense , then in my mind that says repeater 

now if you went pistol for defense and single shot for hunting and chicken coop work , but you will have more money out than a shotgun alone 

the thing with pistols is they are not cheap , about 350 to 550 dollars is common for a pistol as even a 320 dollar pistol will typically cost you more for tax and many states have a back ground check fee added to pistols it is very hard to get much less than 300 dollars list price without being used or sacrificing quality and used usually only saves you a few dollars over new these days guns hold their value if kept clean and in good shape

keep in mind there are top quality hand guns for 300-350 plus tax and fees that will last a lifetime so sacrificing quality for 50 dollars isn't worth it 

a good quality pump shot gun is also close to 275-350

sure you can get a bargain china made shotgun for 200 but they lack the parts availability of the common American made guns , shotguns can however be found used for a bit less more often than hand guns , my son paid 200 for his mossberg 500c used last January this was a very good deal the same gun brand new from walmart was 275

rifles start right about 300 also and often you need to add a scope and that can easily add another 150 dollars


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

A 20ga. pump shotgun should be your first choice. It should also be your second or third.

From hunting rabbits with 6 shot to stopping bad guys with a load of buckshot no firearm has the versatility of a shotgun. It is a very serious firearm that means business.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

JJ is right. A 20 gauge will have much less recoil than a 12 gauge, but put out plenty of shot for whatever is within range. A pump is the most reliable for multiple shots, and without a "plug" most will hold 5 - 6 shots. So far this year my wife has taken out 12 armadillos with #4 shot. You might look on "Armslist" for a good American made used one. We bought her Winchester Model 1300 for under $200.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a M500 in 12 ga , and my son a M500 in 20ga same gun his is a bit lighter his barrel is a bit shorter , but his shoots well with slugs it recoils but doesn't bother him, mine rattles even 6'2" 300 pound me with slugs , slugs are about the hardest recoiling round your likely to encounter 

you can get lighter recoiling rounds for 12 but the easy to buy easy to find ammo from the factory will almost always be loaded to 90-95% of max for the cartridge 

a 12ga slug in order to fill the bore is almost always 1 ounce , a 20 ga slug is 5/8 ounce if for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction 2 guns of similar size and weight both pushing a slug to 1600fps the one pushing 5/8 the weight recoils 3/8 less hard the deer will almost never know the difference between the .62 hole and the .72 hole they will bleed out withing seconds of each other from the same shot placement. I used to think there was a difference when i was a kid but have learned my great uncle was right all along he carries a nice little 20 ga pump makes sure his shot placement is good and the deer never goes any farther than when shot with a 12 ga 

you don't notice the recoil when your shooting game you notice it when your sighting in he is just as sighted in but his shoulder isn't sore the next day this is how you get to be 80 years old and still shooting deer you do it smart


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

First I think you should check the hunting regulations and if you can use a .410 to hunt with it will not have a lot of recoil and a .410 slug out to about 75 yards is a great deer round or use bird shot for small game and defense. If not then maybe the 20 gauge.
510 Miniâ¢ All Purpose
.410 Bore, 18.5" Barrel, Adjustable Synthetic Stock, Item #5
I can't get the link up but if you copy and paste this you might like this one you can adjust the stock and you won't be limited to just one shot. Whether you are protecting yourself or trying to put meat on the table having the ability to have a follow up shot is always better than a single shot. I know some guys like single shots and that's fine. It's your choice this is just my opinion. I will say this if you do chose something like this I would keep it loaded with a slug as your first round and the rest either buck shot or bird shot after that. There are a lot of things to consider and choices but if you haven't held a few guns already go to a gun store and hold a few and see what is comfortable to you if it doesn't feel right then try something else.One more thing there is nothing scarier to an intruder than to hear a pump shot gun. That by itself could prevent you from having to use it. Whatever you decide please let us know and post pictures nothing like some good clean than gun porn.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A person can never have to many guns. My wife has a Charles Daily 20ga. OU and a Remington 521 field master pump 22. There is also a 38 special smith & Wesson she likes OK. She also has a Charlies Daily 12ga. OU but won't shoot it unless she has her vest on with the gel pads in the shoulder pocket.
The 20ga. shot gun is her fav though. She can shoot shot from #8 to double ought buck. It handles foster style slugs very well out to 45 yards and maybe a bit more. She doesn't want to chase off the critters like possums and ***** she wants them as worm bait and a no return policy is what she lives by.

 Al


----------



## JoeMerchant (Aug 27, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> 20 gauge pump shotgun should cover most of what you need


for only 1 gun I agree with this option.

But, whatever you get practice practice practice

stay safe

-JM


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

The shotgun suggestions are valid. A 20 will get anything done you wish to do. A shotgun is harder to take away from someone because it is held with both hands. It is also harder to inadvertently point a shotgun where on does not wish to. If you go handgun don't forget about Taurus. They make very high quality inexpensive handguns and most have integral child locks which are very nice around kids. I have two that serve as my back up/concealed weapons.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

Sent you a PM BlueRose.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Another vote for the 20 gauge pump.

The Remington 870 Express has a good rep, is available as a youth model if you are of small stature (although for all around work, I think the regular 26" is better), is versatile and not expensive.

If you only have 1 gun, that's my pick.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

20 gauge Rem 870 Pump will do anything you need it for , ammo is reasonable and you wont get knocked down every time you shoot it....It is good for deer and rabbits,etc.just use different ammo for each... I am 74 years old had guns since I was 10, have a couple 20's on hand........


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Check out the Circuit Judge. Its the Judge in rifle form. 5 shot repeater good for a gun novice. .410 or 45 long Colt. Better than a pump for a novice if you are said. Point and pull the trigger.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the circuit judge is a gimmick gun in my opinion and in either case is the last thing you want if you intend to shoot shot or buck shot , the circuit judge is a rifled barrel and opens the pattern up to worthless in 15 -20 feet 

Mossberg makes a 500E 410 if your hung up on 410 , but a 20 will give you so many more shell options.

what is it that is wrong with your current barrel?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

A .410 is legal for hunting deer in Missouri:

http://mdc.mo.gov/sites/default/files/resources/2010/03/ftd2014.pdf
on page 17 - "Shotguns (including .410) with slugs only"

But, yes, a 20 gauge will probably be more useful than a .410 if it's an "only" gun, and cheaper to shoot in the long run.

However, "single woman" is a sparse description. Will you carry a shotgun with you all day long to protect yourself and the goat? A lever action 30-30 (or 44, or 357, or etc.) is probably lighter and will do most of what you describe, depending on what you plan to hunt. Turkey hunting requires a shotgun, but a centerfire rifle would be overkill for squirrel or rabbit.

Also, two or three "adequate" guns could be better than one "perfect" gun, and, depending on your budget, might be a better option.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

With no additional information about you, the 20 gauge pump youth model with a 21" barrel with screw in chokes would fill the bill nicely for what you are asking. Now if you get serious about big game hunting you may want to eventually get a rifle and of course if you decide to carry a firearm at all times you will eventually need to get a handgun, but for the time being the 20 will serve you well.

Not to cause a stir but avoid the 410, ammo choices are limited, it is a generally poor performer (I know a lot of people love them but that doesn't change the fact they have a light shot charge and a long shot column) for most uses other than upland game in the hands of an experienced user. The Taurus Judge line is a neat gimmick that has sold a lot of firearms but has very limited real world applications and for your described use, it doesn't fit. With a good recoil pad the recoil of a 20 gauge is no worse than a standard 410 and the utility is far greater plus you can buy 2 to 3 boxes of 20 gauge shells for what 1 box of 410 shells cost usually, and the lightest 20 gauge loads far out perform the best 410 loads in the game fields and the heavy 20 gauge loads do quite nicely for turkey and the buckshot loads have enough pellets to be effective and the slug loads will cleanly take a deer at reasonable ranges, the only place the 20 really falls short is in the goose blind (they do fine on ducks with the right load) but if you get into waterfowl hunting you will probably want to get an additional shotgun for that anyway.

Oh forgot to add, take a look at the Remington 870 express 20 gauge youth model, it is about as good as it gets in a pump shotgun as far as a utility gun, the 870 wingmaster is a fancier shotgun but at twice the price comparing new to new


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

anyone looking at a judge or similar should watch this video , he is a reviewer that does a very good job of showing you what it can and can't do 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRlry5KH6I0[/ame]

he uses a bunch of ammo from the cheapest to the best and shows you what it does


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

hawgsquatch said:


> ... If you go handgun don't forget about Taurus. They make* very high quality inexpensive* handguns and most have integral child locks which are very nice around kids...


 Very high quality and inexpensive are generally mutually exclusive terms. They may be a decent value for many(price point), but not many in the business consider them very high quality. In a discussion elsewhere, a former gun shop employee (or owner?) mentioned that over half the Taurus guns they sold ended up getting sent back for warrantee work. Over half.

The real gunsmiths (not parts changers) I know and know of prefer not to work on them. If people want them cleaned up (action wise) they aren't happy when they end up with as much in them as a Smith & Wesson would have cost, because it takes that much work to get them to the same level. None of this is trying to cut them down, just be realistic in their place in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## -justin- (Sep 7, 2014)

id actually recommend a .223 caliber rifle, semi automatic.. why? works great for home defense and has the precision to hunt small game with enough energy using 75 grain bullets to take out deer or pigs, whatever youre hunting, you just wont be able to get fowl with it

what stands out to me is the defense of chickens, if you have a **** or fox in with your chickens, firing at it with a shotgun you may kill the aggressor but may also take out a few of your chickens.. the .223 allows you to put your shot on target and follow up with more if you miss what could be a difficult target to hit.. and its light and comfortable enough with barely any felt recoil for newer shooters to use

though im not a fan of AR-15s so much (i prefer AKs in this category) an AR-15 you can also get a different upper receiver which swaps out literally just by removing two pins, and the new upper receiver can be of an entirely new caliber, .223 for small game, home defense but there are upper receivers in calibers that can even take out a large bear with relative ease

if not wanting the "EBR" look, the ruger mini-14 with recent improvements makes for a great rifle for all things listed


----------

